# NX-01 Sale @ Suncoast



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I Just picked up a 1/350 PL Enterprise NX-01 from Suncoast movies for ONLY $24.98! YES $24.98!!!!! GO NOW AND BUY THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This applies to all Suncoast's as long as there is stock, they are on clearence so there will be no more available at Suncoast once there gone!

GO NOW!!!


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Rumor has it they are now 75% off. 

Is three too many or should I buy another one?

Scottie


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I was at the local Suncoast last night and they had theirs marked 25 percent off. And the price sticker on the boxes said $49.99 (lower than the original price -- and I could tell it was covering the older sticker), so I wasn't sure if the $49.99 was meant to be the reduced price, or if they meant it was 25 percent off the marked price. 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*cheeper yet*

i always check out the hobby lobby site, there always running a 1/2 off sale

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/home2.cfm

at least i keep checking it and droping buy the store, cheep to get some suplies there than the local craft and hobby shops.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

The list price at Suncoast is 49.99 and then 50% off that. If a store has a 25% sticker on it, ask for a price check as their computers are hooked to a central server that controls the prices. They just may not have changed the sticker from last month.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

tardis1916 said:


> The list price at Suncoast is 49.99 and then 50% off that. If a store has a 25% sticker on it, ask for a price check as their computers are hooked to a central server that controls the prices. They just may not have changed the sticker from last month.


Confirmed. My local Suncoast had them marked $49.99, stickered with "25 percent off," and ringing up $24.99.

Picked up another NX-01 this weekend (it _almost_ took the sting out of losing to the Gators Saturday night  ) and I should go pick up another D7 or two as well.

My brother thought I was pretty smart to get the NX-01 for that price, until he realized I already had one. He couldn't imagine why I would want more than one of _any_ kit.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

sbaxter said:


> My brother thought I was pretty smart to get the NX-01 for that price, until he realized I already had one. He couldn't imagine why I would want more than one of _any_ kit.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


I guess that your brother doesn't know what's the ''Star Trek syndrome''. One kit is not enough, more is better. The best example of this is John P. Show your brother his site and he'll understand....  And a 1/350 NX-01 at that price is really a bargain. How come you only bought one more? Maybe you don't have the ST syndrome...... Heck I wish that my hobby shop would have deals like that......

Steph


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

f1steph said:


> How come you only bought one more? Maybe you don't have the ST syndrome


Oh, sure I do ... I just also suffer from Skinny Wallet Syndrome!  I figure I'll get another one before it is too late, and I have hinted to others for Christmas as well.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Just wait a few more weeks or months. They will be on for 1/3 or 1/4 the price. I have checked with several Suncoast stores. Still have them beggan to be sold for 1/2 price.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Bah, not at my Suncoasts *

I just found one for sale at several stores locally and it was still full price .


[several hours later...]

I decided to go see the one at 'full price' personally and see if I could negotiate. When I got there, they didn't have one after all. BUT they called another, non-Suncoast but related store, and THEY had one. It was listed at $44.99 with a 25% off sticker but I also got it for $24.99. SWEET! I really didn't want this kit, but I'm a sucker for a sale.

They had several of the smaller Klingon Man O Wars for sale at about $9 but also with a 25% off sticker, but sadly no TOS enterprises.

No wonder they never sold them... who would think that a video store would carry models???


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Hobby Lobby still has a lot of their original inventory...even after the 1/2 price sale.


----------

